# ASV 1901 and the Greek and throw in some GoatSkin



## reformedman (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey everyone,
I wonder if anyone knows of a site that will take particular designs requests for the construction of a Bible.
I'd like to get the Septuagint and NT Greek to be side by side or top-bottom with the ASV version.
To make things even more difficult, I'd like it wrapped in goat if possible.

Do you know of any manufacturer that might have it or that takes requests for bible making?


----------



## bug (Jun 11, 2012)

That would cost an arm and a leg to get produced as a one off I would imagine. It would probably be cheaper to get an Ipad and Logos and then get a nice case for it - though it wouldn't quite be the same.


----------



## Wayne (Jun 11, 2012)

Frank: 

Noting your avatar and your interest in the 1901 ASV, did you know that the ASV was the edition that Boettner used? He had his rebound three times, it was so worked over.

Jonathan is right, it would cost a small fortune and would be far easier to set up your own format, plus you'd probably learn some things along the way in tweaking the format. 

My suggestion would be to get Adobe's InDesign installed on your computer.
Then get digital editions of all the required texts and start arranging them in files, book by book of the Bible. One Bible page per side of a full sheet of paper, with sufficient margins such that when trimmed by the bookbinder, you'll have the desired finished size for your Bible (or New Testament).
As you complete a given book, print on high quality linen paper stock. Be sure to use a very good duplex laser printer, never an ink jet or other. Use 15 lbs. stock to keep it from getting too thick overall. 
Then go and find an very good bookbinder who can do the goatskin binding for you.


----------



## J. Dean (Jun 11, 2012)

In goat???


----------



## solas4me (Jun 11, 2012)

Frank,
I would give my friend at Leonard's Books a call or email.
He rebound a bible for me in goat skin. He does great work.
Here is a link to his website....

Home Page of Leonard's Book Restoration Station | Leonard's Books


----------



## reformedman (Jun 12, 2012)

Wayne that is an awesome idea, but setting all that up sounds far more difficult than I am capable. I'm not too technically inclined.
Solas4me I checked out your friend's site and he looks like he knows his stuff. I'd like to use his work for the soft leather.

I guess my next step is to just get a great readable ASV paying attention to the quality of the font and margin size and page size and just having the cover replaced.
Any suggestions as to which ASV to get?
The purpose is just for church reading, not for note-taking nor highlighting nor margin writing.
I would prefer no red-letter, no cross-ref, minimal margin area, non-indexed.

Any help would be appreciated and I appreciate the responses I've received so far.
Thanks a million!


----------



## Wayne (Jun 12, 2012)

It looks like these folks are the only source for new ASV Bibles --

Starbible > Home


----------



## Wayne (Jun 12, 2012)

And after looking at abebooks.com for used copies, coming in at $160 and up to 900, I say it's back to thinking about learning some computer skills!

Not that hard really. You just need someone to show you a few set up type things and you're off and running. After that, it's mostly just an investment of time.

An alternate idea would be to download Olive Tree software and the ASV is one of their free options. Then you can opt for the Greek on one page and the ASV on the opposite, and the software will synch the verses up fairly well. Note taking is an option as well. And all without paying a dime, unless you want other books, or want more powerful capabilities.


----------



## reformedman (Jun 12, 2012)

I did some surfing for a paperback copy of the ASV so I could do solas4me's suggestion above, which was just to rebind an ASV with real leather.
I found this one
I ordered it and continued checking it out.
Then I wondered why the page number was so small, so I did some more surfing.
I found another place that sells it for $2,798 which I found kind of weird.
I did a search on the publisher to read more about the book and I was sadly surprised.
A google search showed an article about the publishers being scam artists as all they do is take a title or concept and write an article about it using wikipedia and then deceptively name the article the name of the subject.

So here's their product, "American Standard Version"
and all it contains is a compilation of wikipedia articles related to the ASV Bible.

I have put in a request to cancel the order and barnes and nobles tells me that I must contact the distributor directly.
That put the thought in my mind, "I lost my money without a doubt".

So all I was able to do was send them an email requesting that they cancel the order.

If ever you see AlphaScript Publcations, be aware not to purchase from them.
They even admit in their own website that they only compile wiki articles and sell them.

If you read that article in their website you will see that they rub it in your face and are sort of tongue in cheek about misleading people.


----------

